# Prepping Sweets



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

Okay, so post SHTF, my focus is definitely on keeping my family safe and fed. However, I think that a key aspect of survival is also morale. I've already got some boredom busters, but I was thinking about prepping some sort of sweet or candy for special occasions or maybe just to help keep a child calm in a bad situation. Does anyone prep a specific treat? I was looking at some things in the grocery store the other night and it seems that the expiration dates for things like chocolate chips and the like is only about a year. Any suggestions?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would not worry about storing candy, just store sugar or honey because it will store indefinitely and it can be used to make about a zillion treats. Besides if you have children as I have found out in the past if you store candy, it may be gone when you want it. Funny how mice can open a container eat everything and then put the lid back on.
9 Foods That Last Forever
9 Foods That Last Forever| StillTasty.com - Your Ultimate Shelf Life Guide


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Keeping kid's morale up will be a trick. If the SHTF event is traumatic, kids are 
going to be apprehensive of almost everything but wait until it gets dark out. 
Psychologists think that giving kids their very own flashlight will help. Don't know
but they're pretty cheap. Sticking with foods that they eat every day should help
reassure them and keep thing on an even keel.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

Chocolate is a hard one, but you can extend the shelf life of chocolate chips by storing them in mason jars and vacuum sealing them. I do this with a lot of baking supplies because they are so much cheaper in the Fall. Plus remember a sell by date isn't the same as an expiration date.

Another option for sweet treats includes making your own mixes and (again) storing them in vacuum sealed mason jars. (Can you tell I have a sweet tooth?) Mixes like sugar cookies and cake mixes are excellent. There are a ton of DIY websites to point you in the direction of recipes to try and most keep for a year or more.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe granola bars in the silver wrapper? I just assume it would last a while. They do have a lot of nice flavors.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Popcorn seed stores a very long time. And can be made delicious many different ways.

If you find that the seed is no longer any good for popcorn, it can be ground into corn meal.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hmmm. This was my first beginners prep before I grasped the concept of long term food and storage. I went to the online bulk lolly shop and purchased 20 kg of lollies. There was a tiny bit of method in my madness that in an economic meltdown supermarkets may be gone and as I have young grand children I can put on my of the grid DVDs for them and have a few handles of sweets and it my make them less aware of the uglies that may be happening outside.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Store honey 
Great sweet, last forever


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What climate can you grow your own chocolate. Maybe.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My lady friend was crushed when I told her chocolate wasn't a good long term prep. Still I keep some hard candy around.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Once upon a time,I told my sister in-law that she should use duct tape and a closet for her kids.......she said hmmmmm!.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Twinkies. With all the chemicals in them, they last forever.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Twinkies. With all the chemicals in them, they last forever.


The kids or the twinkies?.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a couple year's worth of powdered cocoa. Lots of goodies can be made with that stuff - the most simple would be chocolate no bake cookies. Black bean brownies would be right up there on my list as well. Also chocolate pudding and hot chocolate. Old fashioned desserts like rice pudding and custard will be hits as well.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Bakers chocolate, cocoa powder, powdered sugar, molasses (mixed with plain sugar makes brown sugar), flavorings, and honey are all in my preps. Want peppermint lolly pops, no problem.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Hard candies seem to store well, They are sugar with a bit of flavoring. They need to be stored in a cool dry place and sealed from humidity. Peppermints, Jolly ranchers, life savers or lemon drops are my choices for long term storage.


----------

